# List of Taiwan Bees



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Red Ruby, Red Panda, and Red Dragon. Extreme King Kong.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

added. Any others?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you should add pics! roud:


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm not sure if a pinto should be considered a Taiwan Bee. Isn't it a hybrid of TB X Tiger?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Shadow panda/kk

Red stripe pinto, black stripe pinto, red spot head pinto , black spot head pinto

I'm not sure if pinto really count though, since they're a tiger/tb cross


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Also extreme red and red ruby are the same. Wine red is the name for red panda


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Typo alert...it should read King Kong


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shadow Mosura TB
Mosura TB (black or red variation)
Crown TB (black or red variation)
Hinomaru TB (black or red variation)
No Entry TB (black or red variation)


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's what I'm wondering, a bit off topic. 

There are Shadow Pandas. (the shrimp is blue and black)

Where are the Shadow Wine Reds? (the shrimp is blue and red)


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Here's what I'm wondering, a bit off topic.
> 
> There are Shadow Pandas. (the shrimp is blue and black)
> 
> Where are the Shadow Wine Reds? (the shrimp is blue and red)


I'll take a wild guess at this. It would not be feasible to have a shadow Wine Red. The black color you see is layers of blue and blue you see are just less layers of color pigment.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

+1 on the pics! Would be a nice point of reference, plus who doesn't love eye candy! Now if only there was someone on this forum who kept a lot of these types of beautiful Taiwan bees and also took amazing photos of said shrimp....hmm :tongue: :icon_smil


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Nick, do you mind if I troll through your photos and use them here as an illustrated guide?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Have at it Tonda. As long as it's not breaking any forum rules, I'm cool with it.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome! I shall go look ...

Blue Bolt









Red Bolt









Blue Jelly









Hulk









King Kong (extreme, 1 bar, 2bar)









Panda









Shadow Panda









Mixed Grade BKK









Red Dragon









Ruby Red (extreme, 1 bar, 2 bar)









Red Wine (aka Red Panda)









*Pinto
Link to Senior Shrimpo's PINTO shots. *










*Links to a other styles I found scattered around the net:*

*Shadow Mosura 










Mosura 

Crown

Hinomaru

No Entry *


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Nick,
You take absolutely the best pics!! I wish I could.
Tim


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL I was going to do changes in my OP, however Betta Maniac was AWESOME and helped out big time! Thanks Betta!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Tim. ^^

Bryce if you find anymore of my pix that are relevant, you have my permission.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Nick.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I have added links for some of the rarer patterns like pinto and mosura, etc. We can swap the links out with pics as Nick posts his beauties, LOL!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Boing,

Just pushing Nick to start making some Taiwan Bees shrimp poster already ;D


----------

